# We are in calgary!!!!!!!!



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

After waiting 3 year to get to canada we landed on the 5th sept (are we happy)
well over the moon could have got into oz in twevle months but this was worth 
waiting for we have rented a beauiful house in the south west and 15min,s down town we had good luck at the airport i was telling the checking lady how happy we were to going to canada that she up graded us to first class what a way to go . On the job front i have been offer two good job,s there is a buzz in calgary
will let you guys know how the future holds for us


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well much congratulations and best wishes for the future. There's lots of ex-pats in Calgary that, if necessary, can help you through the settling-in process.


----------



## arifkoushik (Sep 16, 2009)

loads of luck for your future..........keep updating us about your new life.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome to Canada and yes, start preparing for your first winter (I believe its not too far, my first too).

Good Luck settling in.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Raymapleleaf said:


> After waiting 3 year to get to canada we landed on the 5th sept (are we happy)
> well over the moon could have got into oz in twevle months but this was worth
> waiting for we have rented a beauiful house in the south west and 15min,s down town we had good luck at the airport i was telling the checking lady how happy we were to going to canada that she up graded us to first class what a way to go . On the job front i have been offer two good job,s there is a buzz in calgary
> will let you guys know how the future holds for us


Good to hear things are going well for you!

Best of luck


----------



## Crookybwfc (Mar 31, 2009)

Raymapleleaf said:


> After waiting 3 year to get to canada we landed on the 5th sept (are we happy)
> well over the moon could have got into oz in twevle months but this was worth
> waiting for we have rented a beauiful house in the south west and 15min,s down town we had good luck at the airport i was telling the checking lady how happy we were to going to canada that she up graded us to first class what a way to go . On the job front i have been offer two good job,s there is a buzz in calgary
> will let you guys know how the future holds for us



hi ray
glad you finally made it
i hope it will be all you expected and you have a great life in calgary
we are still looking at options and trying to get a job offer

all the best
paul c


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

*calgary*



Crookybwfc said:


> hi ray
> glad you finally made it
> i hope it will be all you expected and you have a great life in calgary
> we are still looking at options and trying to get a job offer
> ...


paul , thanks i hope you can get out here just try hard things that are , are worth waiting for 
regards
ray


----------



## Charanjit (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello Ray,

Congrats . Please do share your experience with us - Good luck and enoy.


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome to Calgary. I've been here for 18 months or so now so I'm pretty new to the place like you are. If I can offer any help then drop me a line here.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

The SW is a nice part of Calgary. Hard to say how the winter is going to go this year as I've heard its been quite hot lately.


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

Raymapleleaf said:


> After waiting 3 year to get to canada we landed on the 5th sept (are we happy)
> well over the moon could have got into oz in twevle months but this was worth
> waiting for we have rented a beauiful house in the south west and 15min,s down town we had good luck at the airport i was telling the checking lady how happy we were to going to canada that she up graded us to first class what a way to go . On the job front i have been offer two good job,s there is a buzz in calgary
> will let you guys know how the future holds for us



CONGRATULATIONS! From just down the road in Okotoks, welcome to Canada and Calgary. Hope your early weeks here are continuing to go well.

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

mcd1203 said:


> The SW is a nice part of Calgary. Hard to say how the winter is going to go this year as I've heard its been quite hot lately.


I know I'm a bit late... CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Same with the others... please share your experiences... we are all here :ranger:


----------

